# begginer female cycling shoes



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

What is a good pair of "easy" to walk around cycling shoes that are comfortable. My wife is worried about slipping in the "normal" road cycling shoes with the hard sole. How are the indoor training shoes? Would those be ok to use for outdoor? As far as a female cycling shoe i am clueless. Mine are just the typical road shoe. But she wants to be able to walk around if she needs to. Thanks. Any help is better than than none.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I got my mom a pair of Lakes from teamestrogen.com for spinning. They have a grippy sole. I wouldn't wear them for serious off-road riding, but for walking about here and there, they'd be fine for outdoors.

http://www.teamestrogen.com/prodLK_MX90W.html

For my commuter, I have a pair of Specialized mountain shoes & I can't say I find them pleasurable to walk in although they are certainly easier than my road shoes with Speedplay cleats.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I started out with a basic pair of Shimano mountain bike shoes and SPD pedals. They tie like running shoes and have a velcro cover. Wore them for most of my first season cycling. Now I wear road shoes in the road bike and some really comfortable Diadora mtb shoes on my mtn bike and commuter.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Get a good pair of mountain bike shoes and SPD cleats. Make certain that the MTB shoe space for the cleat is recessed into the treads of the shoe. Knowing this, there are a bunch of different brands and price ranges to select from. I'd go with something that does not have laces on it - look for shoes that have velcro or ratchet closures. Check out the on line stores to do some looking around (www.coloradocyclist.com) and get familiar with the various brands and configurations - then maybe got to a gear head bike store and have them help you select a good solid shoe. Remember, no laces - the Velcro or ratchet closures allow for more and easier micro adjustments while on the bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I believe Woman Specific shoes are made with a narrower heel area. 

If she gets Look pedals she can use the cleats with the rubber inserts. They will keep her from slipping.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Check out the Shimanos.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I got a pair of these. I wanted something I could go walking on trails with, or even run if I wanted. They are really comfortable and they are on closeout at Sierra trading Post:










I use them with these pedals on my crossbike.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

twitch1 said:


> What is a good pair of "easy" to walk around cycling shoes that are comfortable. My wife is worried about slipping in the "normal" road cycling shoes with the hard sole. How are the indoor training shoes? Would those be ok to use for outdoor? As far as a female cycling shoe i am clueless. Mine are just the typical road shoe. But she wants to be able to walk around if she needs to. Thanks. Any help is better than than none.



MTB shoes (like tennis shoes treads) with a receded SPD cleat. Get the kind with velcro or ratchet closures...


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've known several ladies that rock the Specialized BG Comp mtb shoe. Oddly enough, the same shoe I wear, which makes for a nice ice breaker . but yea, narrow fit, easy to walk in, and serious enough for any kind of riding-road or mountain. Cannondale makes a really nice trail/walking shoe with a two bolt recess in it for cleats.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*try these?*

I posted on here somewhere that I love the Bontrager Race shoe with 3 velcro straps. They take a small 2 hole cleat which I use with 2-sided mtn bike Shimano SPD pedal so I don't have to worry about getting the pedal "right side up" to clip in. These shoes work well for road or mtn bike use, and have recessed cleats so you can walk around in them pretty easily. Oh, and they look pretty stylin' too  
These are a good beginner pair. I am graduating to 105's or Ultegras. Seems like when the bf gets new parts, I get the old ones (which are always pristine- thanks MadmaxB :wink5: ) 


Got some new SPD-SL shoes to go with the new cleats/pedals
Someone please wish me good luck with that!:yikes::yikes:


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

180 said:


> I got a pair of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same set up on one of my road bikes. I liked the shoes so much that I bought a spare pair.


----------

